# [Battle-Box ROG]



## babouk100 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello everyone. A new topic for a new project.
This time I'm going to work on an order. The work must be flawless.
Let's start with the presentation of the configuration I will torture.
















Case: Corsair Carbide 540 Air
MB: Asus Rog Z97 Formula VII
CPU: Intel i7-4790k
RAM: 4x4Go Corsair Dominator GT 2133MHz
GC: SLI Asus ROG GeForce GTX980 Matrix Platinum
PSU: Corsair HX850









Dual loop CM/CPU + CG
* WB CPU: EK Supremacy Acetal-Nickel
* WB GPU: Bitspower Matrix VG-NGTX980AM Acrylic
* Pumps: 2x XSPC D5 Vario
* Rads: EK Coolstream PE360 + EK Coolstream XTX240 
* Rés: 2x EK-RES X3 110
* Liquid: Mayhems Pastel White
* Fittings: EK HDC 10/12mm
* Tubing: Acrylic rigid 10/12mm


Some pics:



































































Work has already started.....


----------



## babouk100 (Mar 31, 2015)

We continue with the small DIY.
A bit of cutting, drilling, grind, painting, testing ...

To begin, a picture of one of the two pumps







Now DIY. To remain in the dominant white theme, and to cover the black background of the case, I made a white background which will be under the motherboard


















Then some paint work that are ready

















A small preview of rads in place into the case







to be continued...


----------



## babouk100 (Apr 2, 2015)

A few more pictures, with some positioning tests to better estimate the additional changes to make more and make sure that everything "will fit" well.


Placing pumps, the orientation of the tops will be adjusted for connection to tubes.


















On the opposite side, some positioning tests.
A support for the bottom reservoir will be done tomorrow.


----------



## babouk100 (Apr 10, 2015)

After a delay due to a shortage of parts, I'll be able to make the rigid tubing.
Meanwhile, I continued to work on the case.
To start, I made a support for the bottom reservoir






















Then I made a small change in the positioning of the pumps.
With the pumps in the bottom, and power into place, I had no where to pass the tubes.
So I moved the pumps up.

To keep them aligned and stabilized, so I made a "coupling" between the two pumps holders.






































next step, rigid tubing....


----------



## babouk100 (Apr 12, 2015)

While doing the rigid tubing, some pics of the motherboard...


----------



## d1nky (Apr 12, 2015)

subbed! got to be my favourite modder!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 13, 2015)

Sub'd as well. Look forward to great pics as you proceed


----------



## babouk100 (May 5, 2015)

Well, this time, it's over. Here are the pictures of the rest of the work and the final pics.
The setting up of rigid tubing was not easy because in this case, it must pass from one side to the other, while respecting the curves to join the different elements.























































































Final pics


----------



## HammerON (May 6, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## babouk100 (May 6, 2015)

Thanks. Still progress to do with rigid tubing curves. With 90° and 45° fittings it's more simple, but I don't like when it's to easy


----------

